# I Want Another GSD



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

But I am so gun shy after all the problems with my last dog (who has been gone for 3.5 years now). I love the breed, but having lost my last two to hermangiosarcoma was just devastating. I have been so happy with my little Toy Poodle and our Poodle/Dachshund mix. Perfect little companions.

And I have been getting more and more involved in dressage with my mare. That takes up a lot of my time. I am no longer working full time (Thank God), so I am not as crazy busy as I was.

I have kept in touch with GSD friends that are local-ish over the years. And one of them just had a breeding I like. Pregnancy has not been confirmed, but she will save me a space on her wait list if I want once pregnancy has been confirmed. I adore this woman and we are close enough that I could train with her at least every few weeks. Her dogs have rock solid temperaments and age longevity. She is a professional trainer and gives her puppies a great start. And she only breeds a litter every few years.

Thinking about another GSD and raising a puppy from my friend makes me happy when I think about it. But...then I remember how difficult raising a puppy is and the time commitment. But doing it with my friend would be so awesome and I really miss having a dog that is bigger than the cat. But then the cost comes into play. And I wonder if I rerally want to spend the money.

I have been wanting a puppy for a year or so. This is killing me.
Sheilah


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Dressage is time consuming! No doubt about that. 
But anyone that disciplined should have no issues raising a pup. Lol. 
There is a lot of evidence that hemangio is hereditary. May be worth looking at it that way.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

If you can afford it and the dog comes from good lines, consider getting a puppy. It sounds like you really want one. I have a friend in dressage and it is time consuming but rewarding. Do you have time for a puppy too?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Sounds like the pros outweigh the cons.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Is it likely this opportunity will re-occur? Will regret if you don't be long or short term?


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Oh just do it lol


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

This particular breeding might be redone in a couple of years. Or I could wait a year or two and hope for a pup from the same lines (sire of this potential dam and full litter mate to this potential sire...I say potential because ultrasound isn't for another three weeks). 

My life style is changing so much. For all intents and purposes, I am an empty nester. I have transitioned down to part time work from a full time teaching career. I still do the horse thing, but my mare is 18 now and I ride and take lessons because I love dressage and I love the barn.

I love my lap dogs and don't want to do anything to upset that apple cart. But I love this breeder and I love her dogs. And I have had puppy fever for at least a year.
Sheilah


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

You should do it now. People wait too long and then decide they don’t have the energy for a big dog. A puppy can fill an empty nest.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Go for it!


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Well, I am officially on her list. Now we wait for the ultrasound.
Sheilah


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

sitstay said:


> Well, I am officially on her list. Now we wait for the ultrasound.
> Sheilah


Yay!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Awesome!


----------

